# My Reubens



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Made these from the pastrami I smoked yesterday.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Thats some good looking game food!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ohmigoodness!*

The photos are droolinspiring. I haven't had a Ruben in a long time. I have some home made Sauerkraut we made with our first cabbages this winter that is out of sight. 

I need to start cutting on the second cabbage crop. 

Did you know that fermented Collards are better than fermented Cabbage? We have some fermenting right now.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

captken said:


> The photos are droolinspiring. I haven't had a Ruben in a long time. I have some home made Sauerkraut we made with our first cabbages this winter that is out of sight.
> 
> I need to start cutting on the second cabbage crop.
> 
> Did you know that fermented Collards are better than fermented Cabbage? We have some fermenting right now.


I would love to try the Collards! Never thought of fermenting them! Love them cooked so collardkraut aught to be tasty!:thumbup:

Thanks for the comments y'all.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

PM - good lookin' ruben, but can't say i've ever had one on marble bread...but i'd be willin'  Yum!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

"Ohmigoodness!" lol. that works.* :thumbsup:
*


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Not such a great looking Rueben................:no:


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Dam, i need one of those!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on good looking chow right there.
thanks for sharing....know what i'm making soon


----------

